# Black bumblebee Cichlid



## Abonimablelant9 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey guys,

I have a female bumblebee cichlid. I know it's female because I vented her and it was clearly evident that it was by the bigger hole next to the smaller one.

Anyways, do female bumblebees turn black because of aggression or for mating? It turns yellow when I put food into the tank...which I think is weird. Then she runs back down into her cave and comes out black-yellowish. More blackish lately.

A little more background on the tank: there is a chipokae, red zebra, and kenyi in the tank. No one bothers with her except the rare occasion for the chipokae intimidation. But usually they are fine swimming near each other. The other two (red zebra/kenyi) are always intimated by the chipokae.

Does anyone have any other information on why the bumblebees change black?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Abonimablelant9 said:


> Anyways, do female bumblebees turn black because of aggression or for mating?


Yes. Many cichlids darken their colors when stressed or feeling aggressive.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

It could still be a male. Venting isn't easy with all species. How big is your fish? Have you ever vented a female that you have seen holding fry before?


----------



## Abonimablelant9 (Sep 28, 2011)

GaFishMan1181 said:


> It could still be a male. Venting isn't easy with all species. How big is your fish? Have you ever vented a female that you have seen holding fry before?


No, I have not. Never had fry before. Although, I am positive it is a female because one hole was much bigger then the other one. It is twice the size.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Unguarded6 (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes I have had a bumble bee go almost pure black until it chased the other bumble bee in the tank dead  , I had them seperate for some time and when they got reintroduced they one went all black and chased ALL the time, I took the injured bumble bee back out in a hospital tank and got him healthy again, all this time my bumble bee in the main tank was still black, i re introduced the other bumble bee and not even 2 days later i found him stuck under a rock dead like he got chased and tried to hide at full speed...anyways the bumble bee in the main tank has alot more yellow unless he gets bossy


----------



## RKG (Oct 21, 2011)

read profile about this cichlid.


----------

